# one more for Attitude



## SherwoodForest (Apr 22, 2009)

I just ordered from Attitude, fingers are crossed. I got the Barney's Farm Violator kush, Pure Power Plant from Nirvana, Big Bud Super skunk from Quality seeds, and California Orange Skunk from Quality seeds. The freebees are the 5 Thai Super skunks by G13 labs, 1 free skunk no.1 feminized, 1 Pure Power fem. seed, and 1 Super skunk fem. seed all by G13 labs. It's all going into a greenhouse and some outdoors. Does it sound like I might be getting baked in the future? :hubba:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I just ordered from Attitude, fingers are crossed. I got the Barney's Farm Violator kush, Pure Power Plant from Nirvana, Big Bud Super skunk from Quality seeds, and California Orange Skunk from Quality seeds. The freebees are the 5 Thai Super skunks by G13 labs, 1 free skunk no.1 feminized, 1 Pure Power fem. seed, and 1 Super skunk fem. seed all by G13 labs. It's all going into a greenhouse and some outdoors. Does it sound like I might be getting baked in the future? :hubba:


did you pay a bit extra to ensure delivery


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 22, 2009)

I went with the tshirt stealth option for like 15 bucks more I think.


----------



## Trafic (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got mine in from attitude.  Northeast US.  Took about 12 days to arrive.  Used the stealth option.  This is my second order from them.

They rock.:smoke1:


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 23, 2009)

I just ordered some strawberry blue feminized from attitude. Also used the stealth option. Can't wait.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 24, 2009)

Just got my beans, ordered on the 17th and got them today. I am a bit unhappy about a couple things, so I am going to talk to Attitude to see what they will do for me. What happened was that the Nirvana beans had 3 of 11 seeds crushed, and of the freebies, I didn't get a SS one, instead it was a S#1 and it was mashed too. Everything else looks great and I look forward to seeing how they work out.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 24, 2009)

I would take a pic of the damaged stuff and email it to them. I bet they take care of you.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 26, 2009)

So last night around 5pm I started a couple plates of the seeds in papertowels on top of the cable box. About 16 hours later and I have several cracked beans and a Big Bud SS one with a quarter inch root. That is fast germination and I couldn't be happier about it!:holysheep:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 26, 2009)

Time for another update. A few hours have past, and almost all the seeds have opened and are rooting, unbelievable!


----------

